# Living together... but unhappy. Am I wrong?



## daveduck (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi,

The last week has been a nightmare... I am a 29 year old male with a 25 year old girlfriend and she treats me horribly...

To be honest it hasn't been great for months...
She says she isn't happy... despite my efforts

We have been living together for a year, and it was so GREAT before that. She was awesome, I overlooked her annoying habits such as smoking and staying out all night. And the big responsibility of moving in with her and the kid... 

But since I've moved in she has changed... into a total *****. 

She can't stand the fact that I have an opinion... I shared a dream I had with her because she is my partner and partners share things... and bam then she starts calling me a psycho and a loser.... 
Or talk about a movie and she just gets annoyed and tells me to shut up. 
I have to just listen to her talk and offer no opinions... this is how it has been for months. I just cant share anything anymore.

She says she is unhappy but wont tell me why or how I can fix it...I just dont know what to do anymore. 

When we met she was happy just to be able to see me for 5 min, now she comes home from work tired because she was up until 2am in the morning and takes everything out on me. 

I used to be a fit charming stud... now I feel hollow, fat and abused... 
She wants to get married... but I know in my heart all she wants is a fat ring with a big party... and I don't. 
I want her for how she was and I would be happy. 
But she just wants more and more each day...

This isnt how a relationship is meant to be or is it?

I have started looking for places to move out...


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Not married.?? I would not let the door hit me in the a$$ on the way out of this one.

Man up for yourself, do the 180 and look forward to a much better situation. I wish you well.

~Passio


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Run before she gets pregnant again.


----------



## Counterfit (Feb 2, 2014)

daveduck said:


> Hi,
> 
> And the big responsibility of moving in with her and the kid... ..



What responsibility? This is not your child.........You have not signed a contract of marriage with this woman.

You need to wake up from the dream world you are wandering around in and extract yourself from this mess before your life is ruined by this woman.

NEVER date or have sex with a single mother....N-E-V-E-R. They are financial poison.

RUN for God's sake..........


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Dude. Be a man and walk out proud. You are going to really sorry if you stay. Take back your man card ASAP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You have learned the benefit of living together before marriage. You can get out of this pretty easily versus getting out of a marriage. There is nothing to be gained by throwing more effort into a bad situation, and you have no obligations to her beyond any existing lease and notification that you're leaving so she can prepare as well.


----------



## justforfun1222 (Feb 6, 2013)

Counterfit said:


> NEVER date or have sex with a single mother....N-E-V-E-R. They are financial poison.
> 
> RUN for God's sake..........



REALLY??? I am glad that the men I dated did not feel that way when I was a single mom for 10 years... I had my own finances thank you.. but marrying a single dad, just about ruined me financially.. it has been the single biggest mistake of my life! It is not very nice to single out a type of person and say that everyone is like that! Thanks!:scratchhead:


----------



## justforfun1222 (Feb 6, 2013)

justforfun1222 said:


> REALLY??? I am glad that the men I dated did not feel that way when I was a single mom for 10 years... I had my own finances thank you.. but marrying a single dad, just about ruined me financially.. it has been the single biggest mistake of my life! It is not very nice to single out a type of person and say that everyone is like that! Thanks!:scratchhead:


and by the way I would run like hell if I were you she is using you!


----------



## Counterfit (Feb 2, 2014)

justforfun1222 said:


> REALLY??? I am glad that the men I dated did not feel that way when I was a single mom for 10 years... I had my own finances thank you.. but marrying a single dad, just about ruined me financially.. it has been the single biggest mistake of my life! It is not very nice to single out a type of person and say that everyone is like that! Thanks!:scratchhead:


Yes - Really. 

I also believe that a single woman should never date, have sex with, or marry a man who has children.

You only settled for a man with children because single men have too much sense to get involved with a single mother such as yourself - you settled with the best you could find. Per my point, and yours, you would have been better off staying single.

My further point is that there is no benefit to man getting involved with a single mother.
1. A single mother is much more likely to have an "accidental pregnancy" (wink wink) to trap a man into marriage because she knows that being a single mother she in not very desirable in the dating market.
2. He (the fool who marries a single mother) is only a member of her family unit by invitation only.....that invitation can be cancelled with no notice.
3. If her child eventually views him (the fool who married a single mother) as a parent figure in the eyes of Family Court he can be required to pay child support if (really when) a divorce occurs. In other words he could be forced to pay child support for a child that is not biologically his.
4. A woman who marries then divorces is much more likely to initiate a second divorce. Since she has been through the process in the past there is no mystery to it......she will not hesitate to pull the trigger.
5. Single mothers typically gain an extraordinary amount of weight after she finds another husband (i.e. sucker). Single mothers get down to "hunting weight" then blow up like balloons after their prey has been captured. 
6. Single mothers "need" only one thing....... and that thing is money.


----------

